# Air in vagina



## gorgorita (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope it's not weird and I am not the only one who experiences this.
I am 4 weeks postpartum. I was wondering if anyone has it too. Sometimes i have gases in my vagina. What I mean is that some times I feel an air bubble in my vagina. Just like when you have gas but only in vagina. Every time I have it, I try to "pass" it and always successfully. Does it mean my vagina is now a huge hole or something.
The sensation is weird and somewhat uncomfortable. I do my kegels and feel fine down there. Maybe not as tight as I was before but still fine.
I had 2 natural births, I teared 2nd degree first time with no problem healing and this time I only had a 1st degree tear along the previous tear. I never had any problems associated with that. Both births were gentle and beautiful.
Anyone has it? What can it be? will it go away?


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Happened to me when I was newly postpartum. Basically your vagina is pretty darned stretched out so air can get in, and then comes out! It went away eventually...it felt really weird for while!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, i have had this. The slang for it, by the way, is queev of quiff, depending on what part of the country you are in. Totally normal. It will most likely go away as things tighten up down there, although I get one every time I do a certain pilaties move. Sigh.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Had this too.

Even the occasional "fart".







Mortifying.









Went away after a while, especially after I got serious with the kegels.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I had this for awhile post partum. We didn't resume sexual activity until 8+ weeks and I remember it was still happening then because it was really obvious after sex.









So not looking forward to post partum vagina this time around, for a multitude of reasons!


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, I had that, too. Like others have said, it went away and kegels helped.

I had some air noisily escape during a post-partum yoga class.







How awful.


----------

